# Walk in the snow in the area of Nestos Kavala at Greece video with a7iii



## mallllias (Feb 15, 2021)

Good evening everyone, I hope you all are well!
A short walk with my nieces in the snow
that we had to see 4 years in
area of Kavala and specifically
in the plain of Nestos.
As you can see, it made sense for us to play a little!
Here is the relevant video


----------



## Space Face (Feb 16, 2021)

Snow in Greece.  Who'd have thought.  The video don't play for me.  Struggling with foreign Youtube vids on this browser.


----------



## mallllias (Feb 16, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Snow in Greece.  Who'd have thought.  The video don't play for me.  Struggling with foreign Youtube vids on this browser.


Search as "kostas restas" name of channel..its the last video i made obviously!!
Yeap..snow in Greece is something really rare..!


----------



## Space Face (Feb 16, 2021)

mallllias said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Snow in Greece.  Who'd have thought.  The video don't play for me.  Struggling with foreign Youtube vids on this browser.
> ...




Will do and yeah, it's not something you'd normally associate with that country.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 16, 2021)

Just watching it now.  Looks more like Siberia than Greece

The little ones seemed to enjoy it tho.  Quite a nice tune to it as well.

Thanks.


----------

